# Mahindra 5010 hydrostat won’t start



## Jeff dale (Jul 1, 2018)

When I turn key on all guages and lights come on but when you turn to start nothing. Not a sound. I’ve checked battery , fuses everything looks ok. Think it could be safety switch somewhere but don’t know where to look. 
It’s a 2015 mahindra 5010 hydrostat with cab.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Jeff! How long have you had the tractor?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Sorry Jeff, just saw your other post. I thought perhaps you had just bought it and might be overlooking something that was engaged like the pto. Do you have a shop manual for it?


----------



## Jeff dale (Jul 1, 2018)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> Welcome to the forum Jeff! How long have you had the tractor?


Bought it new three yrs ago. It’s been all god till this


----------



## Jeff dale (Jul 1, 2018)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> Sorry Jeff, just saw your other post. I thought perhaps you had just bought it and might be overlooking something that was engaged like the pto. Do you have a shop manual for it?


No


----------



## Jeff dale (Jul 1, 2018)

No I do not. Just owners manual


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

I know little about Mahindra I'll try...
PTO engage trying to start.
Seat safety switch okay.
Clicking sound when turning key.


----------



## Jeff dale (Jul 1, 2018)

It was the pto safety switch not engaging. 
Thanks 
I’m back in business


----------



## Masempine (Jan 20, 2019)

You're probably not reading this now that your problem is fixed, but I was wondering where you found the PTO switch. I've got a 5010 gear drive and was starting to doubt that there was a PTO safety switch. My manual shows a PTO valve with electrical wires going to it. I've also got the service manuals for HST and gear drive 5110 Mahindra's if you need info in the future.


----------

